# Canada Day specials at BA Sauga



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like these specials are at Mississauga BA only:

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Mississauga/Mississauga_CanDay_Promo.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Only livestock specials? No dry good sales


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder if they'll make some Canadian Flag fish for us canucks and have that fish on sale on Jul 1. BTW ....HST kicking in in a day.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be anything that interesting about their sale. I might only go to apply for a job there.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Anybody buy anything too interesting?


----------

